# Lesertest G9: Tagebuch von Morytox



## Morytox (22. Dezember 2007)

*Teil I 21.12.2007*​Heute ist der Tag gekommen !
Nach langersehntem Warten und hoffen war es nun so weit! Passend zum letzte Schultag dieses Jahres, direkt nach der Zeugnisausgabe meines vorletzten Semesters (ja nächstes Semester muss ich mich noch durchs Abi quälen) kam ich nach Hause, und mir Wurde aus dem 4. Stock unseres Hauses schon zugerufen dass ein Paket für mich bei den Nachbarn läge. Ich dachte mir: "Ja jetzt ist der Tag perfekt!" und holte voller vorfreude das Paket ab. 

Oben angekommen Pakte ich dieses auch gleich aus und schoss die ersten Fotos vom Inhalt , diese werde ich jedoch erst morgen Uppen können (so hoffe ich) oder zumindest in den kommenden paar Tagen, Weihnachtszeit halt... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit einem guten Zeugnis geht man natürlich auch nicht Leer aus, so wurde mir die Mögleichkeit gegeben gleich zum eintreffen der Maus ein neues Mauspad zu bekommen, mein Altes Speed Pad der Marke Compad ist nun auch schon ziemlich abgenutzt und mit nem Branntloch gebranntmarkt .
Das sind natürlich keine passenden Bedingungen für einen Test dieser netten Maus! 
Ich entschied mich für die eXact Mat von Razer, da diese sehr Abnutzungsresistent ist und gleich 2 Oberflächen für High-, wie Lowsense Spieler bietet, gut Vorraussetzungen geschaffen !

*zum Teil I des Tests: Paketumfang *​
Schon an der Aufmachung der Verpackung war zu erkennen: Hier handelt es sich um was ganz spezielles! Die Verpackung ist in 2 Keile geteielt welche zu einem Quader geformt sind. Diese kann man auseinanderklappen, In der einen Hälfte kann man die Maus direkt sehn, das war die Frontseite, und wenn man das Paket nun aufklappt offenbart sich einem der Blick auf die 2. Schale der Maus.
*Aufzählung des Inhaltes:
*- Maus 
- Gummierte Schale 
- Hartplatik  Schale
- Umfangreiches Handbuch in 9 Sprachen
- Eine CD (dazu später...) 
- Eine Metallerne Box mit 4 x 4g und 4 x 7g Gewichten. (Wie von der G5       bekannt)
*
Schwierigkeiten schon beim auspacken?  Na Klar ! 

*Ich habe keine Ahnung wie die Verpackung angefertigt wurde aber anfangs hatte ich den Eindruck dass die Plastixverpackung in der sich die Schale befand um die Schale gegossen wurde... Man ist ja auch vorsichtig mit der neuen Hardware aber dies scheint hier fehl am Platze! Nach ca. 5 Minuten konnte ich dieses Teil dann doch befreien! 

*Inbetriebnahme des Gerätes

*Die alte Razer Copperhead aus dem USB-Port entfernt und die neue G9 angesteckt: Erkannt und Betriebsbereit ! Super ! Jetzt nurnoch die Software zum Konfiguriern! 
Also: CD eingelegt und ...  Ich finde eine 8 MB große PDF Datei ansonsten NICHTS ... Ich fühl mich leicht verarscht , sollte es denn nicht möglich sein bei einem Produkt dieser Leistungsklasse wenigstens erste Treiber und Software mitzuliefern? Wie es aussieht hält es Logitech wohl nicht so angemessen!
Nach kurzem Durchstöbern des Handbuches finde ich den Verweis man solle sich die SetPoint Software bitte von der offiziellen Homepage downloaden. 
Diese konnte dort auch ohne Probleme gefunden werden, diese Datei hatte eine größe von ca 20 MB ... na klar kann ja auch nicht auf eine CD passen -.-* Egal die einrichtung klappte Problemlos. Auf die spezielle Erläuterung der Software wird in einem anderen Teil eingegangen.
Trotzdem schade dass solche Kleinigkeiten vom Support enttäuschend sind, da trotz der Hohen anschlussdichte von Internet nicht immer davon ausgegangen werden kann dass solches vorhanden ist. ( mit wehmut an einen Freund denke der aufs "Land" gezogen ist, womit ich Brandenburg meine... und dort keine Internet hat... " In Brandenburg, in Brandenburg, ist wieder jemand gegen einen Baum gegurkt "

Der erste Eindruck ist schonmal ganz gut! Verarbeitung der Maus ist spitze, der Paketumfang riesig, mit riesig viel Platz auf der vermeindlichen Treiber CD  und ja, dennoch in meinem Fall voll und ganz überzeugend (das ist jetzrt auch ernst gemeint!)

Folgende Vorhaben: 

Vergleich Copperhead vs. G9 
- Eingöngigkeit der Software 
- Gleiteigenschaften
- Eignung - für welche Spielerklasse ist sie interessant?
- Formunterschiede - Welche der beiden ist überhaupt angenehmer? 
- Benutzte Spiele: CS 1.6 Test für Low wie Highsense
                         Guildwars Test im Dauergebrauch
                         Windoof - Wie Schlägt sich die Maus im Office Bereich?
- Mauspad Kompatibilität - Ob gebraucht oder neu, macht es einen Unterschied ? Sind die Oberflächen zu beachten ? 
- Überflusstheorie: Gibt es gimmicks die total Überflüssig sind oder Fehlt dem Alltagszocker doch noch etwas ? 

Bei weiteren Anregungen: Einfach Posten was man mit dem Guten Stück noch so alles anstellen könnte und wie gesagt nicht verzagen auf die Fotos warten  sie kommen schon noch ! 

fortsetzung folgt...
(PS. Wer Fehler findet darf sie behalten! Mathematiker/Physiker ist halt kein Sprachgenie )​


----------



## der_schnitter (27. Dezember 2007)

Scheinst ja nicht der einzige zu sein der Probleme hat die Packung zu öffnen...
Kannst bitte schauen,wie sich das Mausrad belgen lässt.Das 4-Wege Mausrad meiner G5 lässt sich nämlich in Battlefield nicht gescheit belegen,man kann nur scrollen ,aber die Seitwärtsbewegungen werden irgendwie nicht gescheit erkannt.Unter Windows übrigens auch nicht. (allerdings nutze ich nicht die Logitech Software)


----------



## Morytox (28. Dezember 2007)

ich bitte um entschuldigung dass ich bis jetzt noch nicht mehr gepostet habe , einerseits dacht ich mir da über die weihnachtszeit keine große nachfrage bestand wart ich ab udn genieß die zeit ma (mit unter in cs erstaunliche stats von 102:24 gehabt .. macht echt fun mit der maus) andererseits wird jetzt mein schleppi durch nen richtgen rechner abgelöst die ersten 3 teile sind schon da und der rest kommt hoffentlich ... wird auch wieder ein schönes Tagebuch geben


----------



## der_schnitter (29. Dezember 2007)

Die Entschuldigung ist angenommen 
Hat die G9 überhaupt ein 4-Wege Mausrad?


----------



## Morytox (29. Dezember 2007)

also einmal ne drucktaste 2 kipptasten und halt die 2 rollwege


----------



## der_schnitter (29. Dezember 2007)

Mit Kipptasten meinst du wahrscheinlich,dass man das Mausrad nach links und rechts drücken kann?Weil das sind die,die bei mir nicht funktionieren (bzw ohne Logitech Software nicht gehen).Schaust mal ob die so unter Windows etc gehen.Danke


----------



## Morytox (30. Dezember 2007)

ok die software hab ich ja jetzt leider schon drauf und so funzen die, hab in hoffentlich ein paar tagen meinen großen rechner auch fertig da kann ich das dann nochmal ohne software testen (und ja ich mein genau die ^^)


----------



## der_schnitter (30. Dezember 2007)

Für mich ist die Software deshalb keine Option,weil ich möglichst wenig Programme die ganze Zeit offen haben will.Da gehört ja die Setpoint Software nicht so ganz dazu...
Übrigens funktioniert die Daumentaste bei mir auch nur im Browser und im Explorer...Spiele versagen auch hier.
Das war gut an meiner alten MX 900,da konnte man alles super belegen...


----------



## EGThunder (1. Januar 2008)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, ein Duell Razer Vs. Logitech.  Normal sind ja die Razer-User von ihrer Maus nicht mehr weg zu bekommen.

EG


----------



## Morytox (1. Januar 2008)

wenn sie denn qualitativ verarbeitet währen aber erster eindruck : schätze s wird n kopf an kopf rennen


----------



## PuBe (4. Januar 2008)

ich muss sagen dass des mauspad des ich hab(hast du auch) sau geil is und razer find ich sowieso am besten aber ich schätze, dass es bei Mäusen geschmackssache ist, ob man Razer oder Logitec nimmt


----------



## benjasso (4. Januar 2008)

der_schnitter schrieb:


> Übrigens funktioniert die Daumentaste bei mir auch nur im Browser und im Explorer...Spiele versagen auch hier.
> Das war gut an meiner alten MX 900,da konnte man alles super belegen...




Ich hab da mal probiert. Die Daumentasten lassen sich in jedem Spiel, das ich bis jetzt probiert habe, problemlos belegen, wenn im Treiber Standardtaste ausgewählt ist. Die beiden "Tasten" des Mausrads, also links und rechts drücken, lassen sich bei mir in Spielen nicht belegen. Außerdem funktioniert das horizontale scrollen nach beenden der SetPoint-Software nicht mehr. Kann das jemand bestätigen? Ich meine dabei normales horizontales scrollen z.B. im Browser mit den "Tasten" des Mausrads.


----------



## Zsinj (5. Januar 2008)

Ich überlege mir ja auch ob ich mir die G9 holen soll - hatte bisher die MX518, welche auch sehr gut funktioniert. Mal schaun.

Das mit der Verpackung scheint ja schon mal extrem Sch**** zu sein, da könnte man durchaus mehr erwarten.  War das früher nicht mal besser??! 

Was ich auch nicht versteh, ist, das Logitech keine Treiber auf der CD mitliefert.  auch wenn die dann veraltet sein mögen, doch es hat nicht jeder DSL und ein ISDN/modem User (ja gibts noch) überlegt sich schon 2mal ob er 20MB runterladen soll. Da wäre ein alter Treiber ( der natürlich funktioniert  ) immer noch wesentlich besser als nichts. 

Bin schon mal auf die Testergebnisse gespannt


----------



## HeNrY (5. Januar 2008)

Geht's hier auch noch weiter?!


----------



## exa (11. Februar 2008)

iwie vermiss ich den dritten G9 tester im bunde, was denn los????


----------



## Malkav85 (12. Februar 2008)

exa schrieb:


> iwie vermiss ich den dritten G9 tester im bunde, was denn los????


 
Frag ich mich auch. Hab zwar nicht oft vorbeigeschaut bei den Tests (da mich die G9 nicht wirklich interessiert), aber ist schon sehr enttäuschend, das es bisher nur einen wirklichen Beitrag gab von seiten des Testers


----------



## germanbozz (2. März 2008)

Gehts hier nicht weiter?


----------



## Malkav85 (2. März 2008)

Sry, aber ich finds ne Frechheit -.- Damit hat er einem anderen das Testmuster weggeschnappt. 

Man braucht doch keine 2 Monate um sich nen Rechner zusammenzubauen


----------



## exa (3. März 2008)

nun ja, es gibt wie gesagt hindernisse, wie mein am anfang streessiger job mit umzug nebenher, aber nach 2 kompletten monaten kann man doch etwas mehr erwarten...


----------



## Malkav85 (3. März 2008)

Vor allem weil nen Laptop vorhanden ist, von dem man auch weiterarbeiten kann -.-


----------



## exa (10. März 2008)

ich glaub das hier wird nix mehr, als konsequenz würde ich eine löschung des users beantragen... schließlich ist er einen vertrag nich eingegangen, selbst wenn er nicht mit dem test weitermacht, so kann man wenigstens begründen warum das so ist...


----------



## germanbozz (20. März 2008)

also ich finde das schon richtig frech, und so Leute haben dann so ein Glück!!


----------



## Genius637 (22. März 2008)

Vielleicht hat er keine Zeit.
Trotzdem finde ich das unfair anderen gegenüber die alles geben würden
Aber vllt kommt noch was. man weiß nie...


----------



## germanbozz (23. März 2008)

Genius637 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat er keine Zeit.
> Trotzdem finde ich das unfair anderen gegenüber die alles geben würden
> Aber vllt kommt noch was. man weiß nie...


wie keine zeit??? da muss er schon kurzfristig 8Linge bekommen um so was zu entschuldigen dann hätte ich verständnis..


----------



## Malkav85 (23. März 2008)

Genius637 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat er keine Zeit.


 
Na ja, dafür hat er aber Zeit in anderen Threads zu posten, sogar Bilder zu machen und seinen neuen PC vorzustellen.

Ich nenn sowas "Abzocke"


----------



## SkandaloeS (23. März 2008)

Morgen zusammen.

Falls Interesse besteht, kann ich gerne etwas zu der G9 schreiben und/oder Fragen beantworten.
Ich habe meinen Nager zwar durch einen Selbsterwerb hier liegen, aber das wäre ja nicht so tragisch.


----------



## Adrenalize (23. März 2008)

SkandaloeS schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen.
> 
> Falls Interesse besteht, kann ich gerne etwas zu der G9 schreiben und/oder Fragen beantworten.
> Ich habe meinen Nager zwar durch einen Selbsterwerb hier liegen, aber das wäre ja nicht so tragisch.


Das kannst du, wenn du möchtest, gerne tun, allerdings solltest du dir dann einen eigenen Thread gönnen, damit dein Test mehr Aufmerksamkeit bekommt. Gibt ja afaik ein eigenes Unterforum für Lesertests. 

Hier in diesem Falle geht es ja darum, dass der "angeklagte" die Maus von der PCGH für Lau bekam, unter der Prämisse, einen ausführlichen Test zu schreiben, was er aber bisher nicht getan hat.

Imho hat die PCGH da ja eine gute handhabe, da er sich hier schriftlich um den Test der Maus beworben hat. Wäre eine Gelegenheit, ein Exempel zu statuieren, Fristsetzung mit und mit anwalt drohen bezgl. Schadenersatz. Dann wissen die Bewerber für zukünftige Tests gleich, woher der Wind weht.
Ich habe mich damals aus Zeitmangel zwar nicht für den Test der Maus beworben, aber ich kann natürlich nachvollziehen, dass es ungerecht ist gegenüber den anderen Testern und vor allem denen, die gerne hätten testen wollen und nicht konnten, wenn jemand dann das Gerät einheimst und seinen Pflichten aber nicht nachkommt...

Aber wenn ist es Sache der PCGH, da nachzufragen, was genau los ist.


----------



## Riplex (27. August 2008)

Also ich hab die G9 ein halbes Jahr und war am Anfang auch sehr zufrieden.
Mit der Zeit aber löst sich die Maus langsam auf. Auf der Oberseite der Schale und an der Seite löst sich die Gummirung hab. Sehr ärgerlich das ganze. Werd mal Logitech anschreiben.


----------



## benjasso (27. August 2008)

Da würd ich mitmachen, bei mir fängts auch an.


----------



## Riplex (27. August 2008)

benjasso schrieb:


> Da würd ich mitmachen, bei mir fängts auch an.


 
Logitech sagt, das ich mich an den Händler wenden muss bei dem ich die Maus gekauft habe. Habe Comtech eine Mail geschrieben und die sagen das ich die Maus denen schicken soll. 
Wenn Logitech sich quer stellt, werd ich echt sauer. Ich hab noch eine alte G15 Tastatur, wo die Farbe von den Tasten abgegangen ist. 
Da ich aber davon keine Rechnung mehr hatte, haben die die nicht getauscht.
Die G9 geht morgen erstmal nach Comtech. Mal schauen wieviel Wochen meine G9 unterwegs ist. Solange muss meine Logitech VX Nano herhalten


----------



## benjasso (27. August 2008)

Da es sich noch in Grenzen hält, will ich meine auch nicht zu Amazon zurückschicken, aber wenn es noch schlimmer wird bzw bevor die Garantie abläuft, schick ich sie wahrscheinlich ein.


----------



## Riplex (28. August 2008)

Die Maus ist unterwegs nach Comtech und diese werden dann die Maus zu Logitech schicken.

Hab mir als Ersatzmaus derweil eine MS Habu bestellt. Mal schauen wie die so ist.

Wegen der G9 werd ich natürlich weiter berichten.


----------



## benjasso (8. September 2008)

Update von mir: Die Maus ist heute bei Amazon angekommen. Die haben mir sage und schreibe 84,85€ erstattet Das ist der gesamte damalige Kaufpreis plus die 6,90€ Rückporto. D.h. wenn ich sie jetzt nochmal für ca 52€ bestelle hab ich gut 25€ plus gemacht 
Ich mag Amazon


----------



## Riplex (8. September 2008)

Hmm, von Comtech hab ich noch nichts gehört und die Maus ist schon seit letzten Montag bei denen.


----------

